# Low iodine diet confusion



## debra_2062 (5 mo ago)

This is my second scan, and subsequently my second LID, and for some reason, I am just figuratively falling down the stairs on this go-round. 
I have made the following stupid, stupid mistakes, and I need to know if I should call my endo and tell them before I have an expensive scan that may not be worth it.
The first week, I roasted vegetables, and that included potatoes, with the skin ON. A big no-no. 
I also consumed spinach, a good source of iodine. _sigh_
I saw that KIND bars were very low sodium and rejoiced, only to discover that they contained SEA SALT.
Of course I had consumed 2 servings by then. 
And, the sea salt debacle continues with the almond milk coffee creamer--which contains, you guessed it--SEA SALT.
Then,last, but certainly not least of all, balsamic vinegar. I've drizzled over my avocado, and tomato--which I'm beginning to think --can I have those? I look up EVERYTHING before I eat now. Because my confusion levels are on the rise. I KNOW that my iodine levels must be going down somewhat, because I feel rundown, and foggy headed. 
But this is stressing me out. 
Can anyone reach out, and see if I've made a mess of this, and need to reschedule my scan?


----------

